

Favorite Kanban board for *personal* productivity management? - jtoeman

Been looking at Trello and others, not for work-related tasks, but managing personal ones.  Any experience, recommendations, suggestions?
======
makerops
Can you do physical? I have found that carrying a pen, and a packet of sticky
notes in my pocket at all times is the way to go. when I get home, Ill peel
off the sticky, and organize it. I do it a little different though and
organize things by "backlog", "Today", "tomorrow", "this weekend", "hold",
because I find it suits the way I work as an individual (ie, I save stuff like
washing the car for the weekend etc)

~~~
jtoeman
i keep trying physical/written/etc to-do systems, they continuously fail me
unfortunately... but thanks for sharing, it sounds like a great method!

------
hadem
I've only played around with it for a few minutes, but it seems feature rich
with a free account option. See [http://kanbanize.com/](http://kanbanize.com/)

~~~
jtoeman
thanks, will try!

------
ourfounder
Take a look at kanbanery.

